# Pro Haunt Lights on Tour



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

In the basement at Monsterland in Mesa, AZ, there is a haunted house. 
A professional haunt that remains in place all year long, but off limits to the public.

AZ Haunters have been granted special access to not only see this haunted house, but to actually tour it with one of the builders. The props will be up and running. We will stop in each room for 10-15 minutes to look around, ask questions, and enjoy our favorite holiday deep in the heart of December!

They have never done this before.

For only five bucks a person, how can you pass it up?

If you are in AZ, give yourself an early (and inexpensive) Christmas gift this year. Stay for lunch with other haunters in the VIP room afterwards. The food is tasty! 

All the event details here:
http://*********************/events/pro-haunt-lights-on-tour

Monsterland's website:
http://monsterland.com/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Iwish this was a chain. I live in Huntsville,AL, soon to be Vancouver, WA#


----------

